# 550D video editing software



## jaomul (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all, 

I never was really into the video side of things with cameras, but I recently picked up a 550D for very small money as a second camera, having had briefly a 10d. I am waiting for this camera to arrive but googling the software included it does not seem to have anything for video. If the camera had no video I wouln't care but as it does I am looking forward to giving it a go.

Am I right in thinking that there is no dedicated video software? Could anyone recommend software worth buying? Thanks


----------



## Tomasko (Oct 5, 2011)

jaomul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I never was really into the video side of things with cameras, but I recently picked up a 550D for very small money as a second camera, having had briefly a 10d. I am waiting for this camera to arrive but googling the software included it does not seem to have anything for video. If the camera had no video I wouln't care but as it does I am looking forward to giving it a go.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that there is no dedicated video software? Could anyone recommend software worth buying? Thanks


Yes, no extra video editing software included... And about recommendation - what do you plan do with it? What effects? What editing? Maybe you'll be fine with free video editor included with Windows.

edit:
well, it seems I was wrong, just checked it and it seems there is one movie editing software included called MovieEdit. Never tried it though.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks. That movie edit will do fine until I see what it and I can and want to do.


----------

